
Best C++ Compiler for Windows - ingve
https://www.agner.org/optimize/blog/read.php?i=1015
======
salicideblock
Great article. I have recently been looking at the state of Clang on Windows,
though not so much from a performance perspective.

> Microsoft have announced that a full integration of Clang into the MSBuild
> framework will be coming soon. Let's hope that they will deliver on this
> promise.

This has been made available on Visual Studio 2019 version 16.2. It is very
easy to use in msbuild-based environments (or cmake->msbuild). See
[https://devblogs.microsoft.com/cppblog/clang-llvm-support-
fo...](https://devblogs.microsoft.com/cppblog/clang-llvm-support-for-msbuild-
projects/)

------
gjvc
I expect llvm/clang to dominate over the long term (10 years from now)

